# double tap shifter hoods.. can you get them in diff colors?



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

My bike came with white hoods and I would prefer black. Can I purchase just the hoods and where from?


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Google is your friend.

Conversely you can try Hudz (I've used them on my shimano levers, like them a lot).


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Hudz feel bulky to me on SRAM (I have very large hands too), like em' on Shimano. SRAM offers a few colors in the stock shape.


----------



## macedeno21 (Dec 30, 2009)

do the hudz make them feel like DA7900 by any chance?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The SoftGrip Hudz are GREAT for cyclocross, but too grippy in dry conditions (you'll quickly get blisters if you ride without gloves). I actually like the feel of Hudz, and I have relatively small hands. I normally ride without gloves--weather permitting.

Real SRAM hoods come in black, white, red, yellow and pink. Any decent shop should be able to order them.


----------

